# Darn Snakes!!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yikes. I'm so fed up with snakes. A month ago a huge one scurried in front of us in backyard (my new fenced yard :smcry she was the Momma I bet. Then a baby ran under Penny's legs couple weeks ago on driveway, she never saw it. One was dead on driveway after lawn guys mowed. Then yesterday one was in garage when we were going for a walk so we had to backup inside and :hiding: till I got up the nerve to open the door. They are always those skinny small black garden snakes. That's good thing I know and maybe it's matting season (?). I do wish they would go away, but they play an important role in Florida. I read like 90% you see run away and are harmless. So I am trying to deal with it. Geez, I love it here (lots of space and quiet) but the snakes have me on edge lately. :smscare2: 

who was it said, "give me that country living" ?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, I feel the same way about spiders---at least you can see snakes and they mostly stay outside.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Yikes. I'm so fed up with snakes. A month ago a huge one scurried in front of us in backyard (my new fenced yard :smcry she was the Momma I bet. Then a baby ran under Penny's legs couple weeks ago on driveway, she never saw it. One was dead on driveway after lawn guys mowed. Then yesterday one was in garage when we were going for a walk so we had to backup inside and :hiding: till I got up the nerve to open the door. They are always those skinny small black garden snakes. That's good thing I know and maybe it's matting season (?). I do wish they would go away, but they play an important role in Florida. I read like 90% you see run away and are harmless. So I am trying to deal with it. Geez, I love it here (lots of space and quiet) but the snakes have me on edge lately. :smscare2:


Sure am glad I don't have that problem. Ewwwww, gross. 



edelweiss said:


> Kandis, I feel the same way about spiders---at least you can see snakes and they mostly stay outside.


Sandi, I totally agree with you about spiders, any kind of spiders. I hate them so much! I wish they would become extinct!!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know there are snakes around, almost all are harmless, but I have not seen one in decades around here. Then it was only while camping. Look at it this way - snakes are better than alligators.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I know there are snakes around, almost all are harmless, but I have not seen one in decades around here. Then it was only while camping. Look at it this way - snakes are better than alligators.


That is just what I thought. My sister met up with an alligator while she was on her riding mower. She was so scared and shaking so badly that she couldn't keep her foot on the brake and kept moving closer. It eventually became a funny story.

alligators are better than crocodiles.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

We don't see gators here. Out in the unpopulated areas near water but not here. It's the never knowing if a snake will fly by that freaks me out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, flying snakes would freak me out too!.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> Yikes. I'm so fed up with snakes. A month ago a huge one scurried in front of us in backyard (my new fenced yard :smcry she was the Momma I bet. Then a baby ran under Penny's legs couple weeks ago on driveway, she never saw it. One was dead on driveway after lawn guys mowed. Then yesterday one was in garage when we were going for a walk so we had to backup inside and :hiding: till I got up the nerve to open the door. They are always those skinny small black garden snakes. That's good thing I know and maybe it's matting season (?). I do wish they would go away, but they play an important role in Florida. I read like 90% you see run away and are harmless. So I am trying to deal with it. Geez, I love it here (lots of space and quiet) but the snakes have me on edge lately. :smscare2:
> 
> *who was it said, "give me that country living" ?*


Well it sure as **** wasn't me, girldfriend!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Luckily we don't see many snakes in VT or maybe I just try hard not to look for them. :thumbsup:


SammieMom said:


> We don't see gators here. Out in the unpopulated areas near water but not here.* It's the never knowing if a snake will fly by that freaks me out*.


When I read this to Jim he said, "Snakes on a Plane" so does that count for flying snakes? Is there such a thing as a flying snake other than a cobra that will lunge? :smtease::rofl:

Hate snakes. Will throw a book across a room if there's a photo of one that I suddenly come upon. I remember driving down south with my mom when I was little and we got to Florida, stopped at an AAA center to get some maps, open the door and there's a snake on the parking lot. Personally, I wanted to turn around and come back home!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Kandis, I'm in Pinellas county, 3rd most populated in Florida. There are gators ALL over the place. If there is water, there could be a gator.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm deathly afraid of snakes what state are you in if I may ask.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis, flying snakes would freak me out too!.:HistericalSmiley:





Snowbody said:


> Well it sure as **** wasn't me, girldfriend!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Luckily we don't see many snakes in VT or maybe I just try hard not to look for them. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> When I read this to Jim he said, "Snakes on a Plane" so does that count for flying snakes? Is there such a thing as a flying snake other than a cobra that will lunge? :smtease::rofl:
> ...


OK---very funny you two...I'll crack up :smrofl::smrofl: next time one _SLITHERS_ by. 
BTW Sue, pretty sure it was Eddie Arnold on Green Acres. No, that was Farm Livin, Oh well I get my 70's sitcoms mixed up.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> Kandis, I'm in Pinellas county, 3rd most populated in Florida. There are gators ALL over the place. If there is water, there could be a gator.


Barb-there not far from us, but not near my home at least yet...:w00t:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am with you hate them and got bit by one this year. Special! I now wear shoes in my backyard LOL.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

At least what you're seeing isn't poisonous. That's not to say they won't make you jump, tho!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> I am with you hate them and got bit by one this year. Special! I now wear shoes in my backyard LOL.


Can't tell you how many times leaving the garage that I think of you getting bit Mags. :blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I was a kid my brothers and I would Purposely hunt for snakes! Not now!!! I haven 't seen any for ages! Spiders don't bother me, but if I see a mouse!Eeeek!!


----------



## MsJaxxy (Nov 6, 2013)

I know a bit about snakes from living in the country and having owned them for a while. I'm also terrified of spiders.

A good deterrent is peppermint oil or catnip oil diluted in water and a couple tablespoons of regular dish detergent. I don't really have measurements as I kind of eyeball it. Just make sure you can smell the peppermint or catnip. I seldom have spiders, and the oils down seem to bother my current furkids at all.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We used to live in a condo by the water...copperhead snakes were everywhere. We had beautiful landscape and I pulled up darn near all of it because the snakes liked to hide under it for shade. Freaked me out! DH even caught a snake once and had it in a bucket to show me that I was "safe now because he was going to relocate it" ...yeah right....unfortunately it was NOT the same snake that I had seen and so I was even more terrified lol! Totally not a snakes and spiders kinda girl  .


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

We have lots of black snakes here as well. I don't do snakes, spiders or alligators. Geez why do I live in Florida??


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aww jeez I couldn't handle that, I can't even look at a snake on tv. We moan a lot here about our weather but it keeps a lot of venomous and harmful things away thankfully.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

There are two things that can freak me out ... snakes, and those thousand legger water bugs!

Years ago, after having a couple of drinks, I held someone's garden snake in my hands. Note ... I said after a couple of drinks.:HistericalSmiley:

Kandis, when I was growing up (in the Pocono's) I remember at least three times I freaked out in regard to snakes. 

Once my brother and I and a friend were picking wild strawberries on a hill when I stepped on a big black snake. I FLEW down that hill! :HistericalSmiley:

Then, another time, as we were hiking through a wooded area, I saw a snake. My friend and my brother asked me why I was frozen in one spot. I pointed to the snake. They took off leaving poor me behind ... I still stood there frozen in the same spot, even after the snake headed off in the other direction!!:HistericalSmiley:

And, then one time, I was riding my bike up the street. I encountered a snake sitting in the road ahead of me, What did I do? I turned around and took the long way home! :HistericalSmiley:

The worst thing I ever saw on the news in regard to snakes ... was a story about a women who opened up one of her closest doors and found a whole family of snakes inside the closet! It ended up to be a disgruntled ex who did that to her. Good it wasn't me that he pulled that on ... I would have gone bonkers and went after his arse!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

sssssssnakes ssssscare me! they make my sssskin crawl, I know its not their fault for being what they are.................... but I have a major phobia with them! Plus I do not like rats or mice unless if its a cartoon character!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Once it starts to get cooler, they will disappear for the winter.*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Once it starts to get cooler, they will disappear for the winter.*


Gosh I hope so. :thumbsup:. I need to go on our county website.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maltese manica said:


> sssssssnakes ssssscare me! they make my sssskin crawl, I know its not their fault for being what they are.................... but I have a major phobia with them! Plus I do not like rats or mice unless if its a cartoon character!


Me too!! I cringe at the way they move across the ground...:new_shocked:
The worse thing ever was one night after we cleaned all the window screens, I looked down and a baby garden snake was coiled up with his head in air in my wastebasket by my bed...:faint: 

no more leaving windows unattended during cleaning.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> We have lots of black snakes here as well. I don't do snakes, spiders or alligators. Geez why do I live in Florida??


For the weather in winter months... :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MsJaxxy said:


> I know a bit about snakes from living in the country and having owned them for a while. I'm also terrified of spiders.
> 
> A good deterrent is peppermint oil or catnip oil diluted in water and a couple tablespoons of regular dish detergent. I don't really have measurements as I kind of eyeball it. Just make sure you can smell the peppermint or catnip. I seldom have spiders, and the oils down seem to bother my current furkids at all.


Thank you...:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Me too!! I cringe at the way they move across the ground...:new_shocked:
> The worse thing ever was one night after we cleaned all the window screens, I looked down and a baby garden snake was coiled up with his head in air in my wastebasket by my bed...:faint:
> 
> no more leaving windows unattended during cleaning.


Oh man, LOL my mom always had us kids to go and do the dirty work for her while she stood on the chair cus of a mouse LOL!!! We would run around the house with hockey helmets knee high fishing boots and would carry lamps, bats, fishing net oh yea and we wore oven mits LMAO! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> There are two things that can freak me out ... snakes, and those thousand legger water bugs!
> 
> Years ago, after having a couple of drinks, I held someone's garden snake in my hands. Note ... I said after a couple of drinks.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Marie-funny stories---girlfriend it would take a whole bottle for me to hold a snake, nah not even then...:blink: Funny I don't remember seeing them when I was young. I know they are here.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Once it starts to get cooler, they will disappear for the winter.*


 
Actually around here, you are more likely to see snakes in the winter. They often come out to lay in the sun to warm up. Nothing hibernates in my part of Florida. Unfortunately I have come across diamondback rattlers twice. You also see many more alligators in the winter. There are lots of preserves and parks around me so we have the misfortune and pleasure of seeing lots of wildlife.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maltese manica said:


> Oh man, LOL my mom always had us kids to go and do the dirty work for her while she stood on the chair cus of a mouse LOL!!! We would run around the house with hockey helmets knee high fishing boots and would carry lamps, bats, fishing net oh yea and we wore oven mits LMAO! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


That's so funny...:smrofl::smrofl: sounds like something my Mom would do.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> sssssssnakes ssssscare me! they make my sssskin crawl, I know its not their fault for being what they are.................... but I have a major phobia with them! Plus I do not like rats or mice unless if its a cartoon character!


Janene I am petrified of rats I can't even look at them on tv. I won't leave my bedroom window open at night incase one crawls up :blink:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

National lampoons Christmas vacation the part in the movie with the squirrel LMAO reminds me of the good ol times with my brother and sister!!!! and my mom is like the grandma that faints LMAO!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

revakb2 said:


> Actually around here, you are more likely to see snakes in the winter. They often come out to lay in the sun to warm up. Nothing hibernates in my part of Florida. Unfortunately I have come across diamondback rattlers twice. You also see many more alligators in the winter. There are lots of preserves and parks around me so we have the misfortune and pleasure of seeing lots of wildlife.


*That's why I like it to get really cold in the winter (I'm in Florida too) because they get so sluggish they can't move...LOL I always think "well its cold enough out here that I shouldn't see any snakes when I walk her..." But, you are right, they do like the sunshine.
"*


----------

